# 5 + 2



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 15, 2010)

=



X 3 =





 Thanks to chosi for the math lesson.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2010)

+24





 -12


----------



## epackage (Oct 15, 2010)

-26 I hate that the Royal Flush isn't laid out in order so much I almost want to delete the pic....GGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2010)

-3


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 15, 2010)

+ 4 =


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2010)

..+...69..


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 15, 2010)

- a lot


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2010)

-54.. at least..


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 16, 2010)

Wait just a durn minute there, Charles... 

 Was this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 a Melt-it-yerself project gone awry, or what? Do, please donate some deep background to this math with bottles business.

 This does not compute


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 16, 2010)

[] Actually, I blame you for turning it into last night's arithmetic lesson.. and it was rather amusing at that... the "three-headed monster" was an ebay acquisition, design purpose: unclear, probably lab equipment.


----------

